# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Quiz! (micro)



## Bartek Lipczynski (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi

The question is:
Who's tank stands behind me?









picture: www.lipczynski.prv.pl

Regards
Bartek Lipczynski
[email protected]


----------



## Bartek Lipczynski (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi

The question is:
Who's tank stands behind me?









picture: www.lipczynski.prv.pl

Regards
Bartek Lipczynski
[email protected]


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Whoa! You met the man? 

On another note, I was wondering why you had been so silent, so why? I've seen you lurking for quite a while. I took a look at your website, your tank is very nice.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Are you grading on the curve?

It's the same Amano tank that Jay pictured earlier in the "Amano huge tank update" thread, but the emersed growth is more developed.

What's it like to sit next to that thing? What kind of setting is it in? A dining room?

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## marLe (Aug 23, 2003)

wow...
where is tat place?
japan which part? haha


man... incredible tank.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Is that what you got for placing so high in the contest this year?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome Bartek.

Please tell us more details about your trip.

Kongratulacje kolego.









-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Damn. That is amazing. LOL I hope he has a Python for the water changes. Anyone guess how much a person would have to spend on ferts for that tank in a week?

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Bartek Lipczynski (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi

As I expected, You have no problem to recognize Mr. Amano's tank









Last Sunday I take a part in Nature Aquarium Party in Tokyo. During NAP was Izagumi Challenge, Judge's comments of winning (Honor Price area) works from International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2003 & ceremony of price giving for people from Honor Price area & a lot nice opportunities to meet Mr. Amano, ADA stuff, judges & masters from Japan & Asia.
Accept me, from Europe there were Mr. Francesco Nardelli CEO ADA Europe, Gisela & Herbert Franzbacker from Germany (4-th place) (great people) & Adam Paszczela - my friend from Poland (16-th place).
On Monday, we were guests of ADA in Niigata. We visited ADA - Nature Aquarium Gallery & Mr. Amano home.

We made with Adam, about 300 pictures & 2 hours movie. I will prepare galleries & put it on web. I'm going to prepare translation of the movie to Polish & English & make compressed version available on the web too.

What can I tell&#8230;.
It was very special time. Our hosts were very careful about us & so open.
I must tell that Mr. Amano tanks look even better in reality then on the photos.

This big tank (400x150x150 cm) stands in room between house & garden with one wall made from glass behind it is this wonderful Japanese garden, it makes special atmosphere. Sitting near this tank (if I can replaced green tea by three beers) I could reach my personal relax-paradise









The tank, of course, have permanent water changing system (python isn't needed). I guest that fertilizing is on problem for Mr. Amano too.

Sorry for mistakes, my English is unfortunately really not good









George:
Thanks a lot.

Roger:
Sorry I cant understand Your first question (my poor English).









Jay:
Wielkie dzieki









Pozdrawiam/Regards
Bartek Lipczynski
([email protected])
www.lipczynski.prv.pl


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy Bartek,

you must be a lucky man....









I know your contest pictures, very nice works from Poland. Congratulations.

I planed to visit the Aquarium Party in Toyko too, but did I have no time...what a shame









Perhaps you can tell a little bit about the filtering system from the big tank of Mr.Amano ?

Thanks and greetings from Germany,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Sitting near this tank (if I can replaced green tea by three beers) I could reach my personal relax-paradise





> quote:
> 
> Roger:
> Sorry I cant understand Your first question (my poor English).


Bartek,

Don't worry about your English. You answered my question perfectly









Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Is that Amano's house?


----------



## Bartek Lipczynski (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by plantella:
> Hy Bartek,
> ...


That's true











> quote:
> 
> I know your contest pictures, very nice works from Poland. Congratulations.


Thanks.
I very like Your new projects too. Especially usage of hemiantus callitrichoides.



> quote:
> 
> Perhaps you can tell a little bit about the filtering system from the big tank of Mr.Amano ?


Behind the tank is the whole on floor size 400x50x50cm with bio-bulbs inside. Water going by the overflow from right side of the tank to this mega filter after filtering process water going up by pumps & pipes to the left side of the tank.

Phil:
Yes, that is.

Pozdrawiam/Regards
Bartek Lipczynski
([email protected])
www.lipczynski.prv.pl


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow..a Floor Filter.









It must have been something to have been in Amano's house!!! You're a lucky, lucky man Bartek!


----------



## imported_Alex Ribeiro (May 10, 2003)

Hi Bartek,

You can post some pictures?


----------



## Bartek Lipczynski (Jul 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Alex Ribeiro:
> You can post some pictures?


Hi

If You think abaut pictures from Japan, all will be avaible on web, soon. (after newspaper publication).

Please be patient. For an example, You can see marine tank prepared by Mr. Amano (sic!)

I'll give You an information.

Regards/Pozdrawiam
Bartek Lipczynski
www.lipczynski.prv.pl


----------



## SoCalSar (Feb 4, 2003)

Mr. Amano, to his wife, "Where did you put my snorkel again? I've gotta trim the big tank today."


----------

